# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Summoning a demon

## gigaschatten

Anyone ever tried to summon a demon either in a lucid dream or an OBE? I'm planning on doing so to see what I can learn from it.

----------


## Hukif

Oh many times, they generally seem upset and attack me or try to steal something from me, there is the ones who run away too. Thats only in lucids tough, dunno about OBEs.

----------


## panta-rei

The one time I did, I was on a rampage... I was expecting this gigantic all powerful creature of destruction. Instead I ended up with an imp... A very ugly and annoying imp.

----------


## JET73L

Yeah. He/it was a bit annoyed. Really less of a demon than just a grouchy non-elemental spirit. Like, say, Maxwell's Demon or a similar personification from the Wizard in Rhyme series. Really not worth the components and the negligible time spent casting the alchemical-looking circle.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Demons in my dreams usually chase me and severly limit my LD'ing abilities. Very hard to get away from/combat.

----------


## Ilumirath

I once almost raped a demon in a lucid dream but she got away

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I accident'y summoned a nightmarish version of my archenemy in my first lucid.  ::shock::  He had some kind of hand-held-howitzer, and since I had no awesome dream powers yet, I just ran, aided by dream powers. It sucked.  ::?:

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

Meh, I've had some pretty freaky experiences messing around with that sort of thing.  Generally if your not scared of it in the first place, it isn't going to scare you to summon it.  Not in the general sense of what you perceive to be a demon. 

For me it was alot differant...  I was Lucid and found a little wooden shack in the middle of a tundra-like desert.  But the shack was well kept, had a lawn and everything, and tons of mobils dangling from the porch.  The backyard was enclosed in a wooden fence, but part of the fence was open and I was able to walk into the backyard, which was kind of trashy and had alot of junk sitting around.  The shack itself didn't seem to have anyone in it at the time, that or they didn't feel like coming out to see me, so I walked around the backyard and saw an old fridge sitting in the back corner of the wooden fence, and I immediately got a really strange, frightening feeling, and saw a little girl skipping rope in slow motion towards the fridge.  She smiled at me, but the smile really freaked me out, and there was something about her I didn't like and couldn't control. This part is hard to explain, but I felt kind of like my spirit was fondled by something very old, and very evil, and it was amuzed that I stumbled into it somehow.  Nothing wierd happened, I woke myself up shortly after, but that initial touch... (Nothing physical, it was like my human sized soul brushed up against something huge and ancient and it's aura sort of permiated through me for a few minutes).

But I couldn't really control it at all, and that aspect of no control freaked me out, it was like this thing had a mind of it's own. 

So when you say you're summoning a demon, I'd suggest making sure it's not something generated by your fear, unless you just feel like going on a rollercoaster ride for the inept thrill of the experience.  (Kind of like Skydiving, if you're afraid of heights it would scare the piss out of you, but once your on the ground the entire "rush" was cool).

----------


## deepsleep

This just gave me a great idea
summon Jesus and the devil
and have them fight
(yes i know thats a very weird thing to do but.. whatever)
 :Question: ? :Question: ?

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

^^^ Haha that would rock, I wonder who would win?  What would it be based on in your mind to cause a win?

Ponderous...   ::lol::

----------


## Brandon Heat

> This just gave me a great idea
> summon Jesus and the devil
> and have them fight
> (yes i know thats a very weird thing to do but.. whatever)
> ??



That is such an epic idea you have no idea err of course you do it was your idea... I'm gonna have to try this sometime nice though very nice.

----------


## deepsleep

ahaha its such an evil idea XD
I havnt had any lucids i can control yet but when i do.. ^^D

----------


## Ryan

haven't ever had to summon them.... seems that they find me on my own.  i'd be careful.... sometimes we can get in over our head, even though we tell ourselves theres nothing to fear but fear itself, or i can wake up, etc.  demons - even if we don't believe they're "real" - hold a powerful mystique and they can be a way of channeling deeper into those neural patterns that revolve around the lower mammalian/reptilian drives  (lust, terror, etc).   you might summon something that haunts your lucidity for years to come.... just sayin'.

----------


## jumpinjester

What are you planning on asking it? Or do you want it to do work for you? 

What type of spirit? Goetic? Nec? 

I would probably be really careful, as you are inviting them into your most personal of all spaces. It would be crap if you ended up in a situation like the movie "Cell."

----------


## Bu5hman

> haven't ever had to summon them.... seems that they find me on my own.  i'd be careful.... sometimes we can get in over our head, even though we tell ourselves theres nothing to fear but fear itself, or i can wake up, etc.  demons - even if we don't believe they're "real" - hold a powerful mystique and they can be a way of channeling deeper into those neural patterns that revolve around the lower mammalian/reptilian drives  (lust, terror, etc).   you might summon something that haunts your lucidity for years to come.... just sayin'.




Yeah, summoning a demon seems like a bad idea to me, just because doing so would be like asking your subconscious to give you its worst.  I've encountered demons in lucid dreams, and despite knowing it was a dream, and I could wake up, they found some creative ways to terrify me.

----------


## DreamingDragon

that creative way was made by your mind lol.. your so "Evil".

----------


## Tobasco

Jesus would win.

Unless you wanted the demon to win, I guess. It's all in your head, so you basically decide who wins.

----------


## psiiijay

its not a prob...
try summoning a dragon though.. thats an amazing thing to see!

----------


## tzb

> found a little wooden shack in the middle of a tundra-like desert.  But the shack was well kept, had a lawn and everything, and tons of mobils dangling from the porch.  The backyard was enclosed in a wooden fence
> [...]
> This part is hard to explain, but I felt kind of like my spirit was fondled by something very old, and very evil, and it was amuzed that I stumbled into it somehow.



You watch Lost? I think you bumped into Jacob!

----------


## Snowhite

i summoned a demon once, but not a "real" one. it was the one from the game "final fantasy 7- dirge of cerberus" (chaos), so i guess he's just another dc in my dreams. i did that repeatedly and he usually is nice. ^^

about other demons: do you think it's advicable to summon them? i don't know.. nobody knows if they exist but most people don't know about lucid dreams either, so if they do they might do pretty ugly things to you. i wouldn't want to catch their attention.  :tongue2:

----------


## Bu5hman

Snowhite, it depends what a demon means to you.  If a demon represents a dark unstoppable force of chaos to your mind then... enjoy your dark unstoppable nightmare of chaos.

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

> You watch Lost? I think you bumped into Jacob!



lol - Definately a good description of Jacob.

But take Jacob, turn him into some huge sort of evil entity floating around out somewhere in the universe, and then brush across him with your mind on accident...  It felt like my soul got dipped in a vat of liquid nitrogen  :tongue2:

----------


## acillis

i wanted to fight a demon onetime..

i have this technique, where i throw my lucidity at god/the great spirit/ whatever you wanna call it, and ask it to send me to places i am needed, or sometimes to places i wish to go to.
this time, i asked to fight a demon that controls mans laws, i did my technique, and reemerged elsewhere in a nighttime environment with mountains  everywhere, i scanned the area and found a energy that was pretty close, i couldn't believe what i found, i know how this is going to sound, but i found Goku from dragon ball z, for a little while here i forgot that i wanted to fight a demon, so i was fighting Goku and really enjoying it, our Kamehameha's were colliding and causing awesome effects, i guess you could say i lost my lucidity for awhile here when i became to much engaged in this battle, i suddenly remember becoming super lucid, both of us hovering in the air, that's when i screamed at him, come on!!! give me your best shot!
this is when he put his hand out in front of himself, and started charging up this huge red ball of energy, i was paying close attention to his hands, i never been good at drawing hands before, and his hands looked pretty dodgy, i didn't think to much about it tho.
i wont say what i did, to avoid his energy ball, that's my little secret, after doing so, i dispatched him fairly quickly.....this is where things gets strange..
i then felt a presence all around me... watching me....
and then it became visible to me....ever watched that show when you were younger, digimon i think it was called... well whatever this thing was, it looked like something outer that! ::shock::  and i also felt that when i was fighting Goku
he was just a puppet, and this thing was controlling it, how i do not know...
well the battle was now with this huge damn thing.... i won but only by tricking it..... and i only won just.... be careful if you wanna fight a demon. because you never know what will happen

----------


## Conley

acillis, I've always had NL dreams of participating in the Dragon Ball series.  I just found out about Lucidity last night, and I'm already excited about the thought of controlling myself into doing that.  I'm like a little kid in a candy shop.   ::D:

----------

